# Is this apricot?



## norman vandyke (Jul 31, 2015)

The bark looks right but the end grain looks like apple. Smells nothing like apple when being cut. Smells more like when I cut Canadian chokecherry. The bark looks like ordinary chokecherry. Hmmmmm. Might be chokecherry. Log is 5.5" across and 12" long if that helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 3, 2015)

It seems this one is obvious and everyone is sparing me the embarrassment. Lol. It's chokecherry.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2015)

It sure looks like it'll be pretty wood. I bet it will move more than a politician's stance around election time though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 3, 2015)

Whatever it is, it sure cuts nice. Managed to cut one on size blank(2.5x9) out of it. Then realized it was 30% moisture still, so I cut off the cracks and sealed it up.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 9, 2015)

It seems to lack the lenticels common to the Prunus genus on the bark. First glance, I thought "Yellow Delicious" apple. Several late summer / early fall apple varieties have bark similar. However, your nose should show you the way...


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 9, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> It seems to lack the lenticels common to the Prunus genus on the bark. First glance, I thought "Yellow Delicious" apple. Several late summer / early fall apple varieties have bark similar. However, your nose should show you the way...


Yeah, it smells nothing like apple when cutting. But it looks spot on.


----------

